# Sore throat from too much barking and crying?



## labmixpupowner (Apr 9, 2007)

my pup is being crate trained and she cries a lot and barks a lot when left in it. yesterday she cried so much i noticed she was not able to cry or bark properly at night. it almost sounded like she lost her voice from all the barking. also she has soem kind of a dry heave as of last night. could this be just a side effect of sore throat from barking or is this soemthing possibly more serious? has anyone seen this? its almost like she has soemthing stuck in her throat and she is trying to get it out with this dry heaving that starts from her belly . any comments would be much appreciated.


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

You certainly can get a raspy voice from overusing it.

My dog had a dry heave like that and he's no pup. It went away by itself, or possible a food change as we've tried several over the last 2 years. I'll monitor your question, maybe we'll bet a answer.

I'm not worried about the raspy bark, it's self limiting in my opinion.


----------



## ericsfox (Apr 9, 2007)

Hello Labmixpupowner, How long have you had the puppy? Was she recently around other dogs? Sounds like the puppy might have Bordetella, commonly known as kennel cough which will run its course just like the coughs and colds that we get. However the puppy should see a vet if he/she has Bordetella, antibiotics will be prescribed to prevent secondary upper respriatory infection. The puppy could also just have a sore throat as you said from extended barking or crying. To be on the safe side see your vet.Good luck with the new puppy !!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

labmixpupowner said:


> my pup is being crate trained and she cries a lot and barks a lot when left in it. yesterday she cried so much i noticed she was not able to cry or bark properly at night. it almost sounded like she lost her voice from all the barking. also she has soem kind of a dry heave as of last night. could this be just a side effect of sore throat from barking or is this soemthing possibly more serious? has anyone seen this? its almost like she has soemthing stuck in her throat and she is trying to get it out with this dry heaving that starts from her belly . any comments would be much appreciated.


Poor little puppy. Leaving her to cry like that, it's no wonder she's upset and hoarse! When crate training a puppy, you DO NOT leave the puppy in the crate to cry and bark, especially for extended periods of time! It's a gradual process, and by leaving your puppy to cry, you are creating even more problems for yourself. Please go to www.clickersolutions.com and click on training articles, then click on puppy articles. There's crate training and a whole lot more information that will help you raise happy, well-behaved dog.


----------



## labmixpupowner (Apr 9, 2007)

took her to the vet yesterday. it is indeed kennel cough. she has been prescribed antibiotics. thanks for the replies.


----------



## ericsfox (Apr 9, 2007)

Hello Again Labmixpupowner, I thought she might have a case of kennel cough. Good luck with the antibiotics!! Good luck also with the house breaking training!!


----------

